# Hydrofoils oder nicht ?



## strohmer (2. November 2015)

Moin

ich überlege, die Geschwindigkeit meines Verdrängers (Crescent 500 DL) mittels Hydrofoil zu erhöhen. Motorisiert ist das Ganze mit einem Yamaha 15 PS Langschaft. Hat da zufällig schon einer Erfahrung mit ?
Ist erst für die kommende Saison interessant, aber mit irgendwas muss man den Kopf beschäftigen 

Danke schon mal für euren Input.

cheers
Ralf


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Geschwindigkeit erhöhen? Das sind höchstens Verkaufsargumente der Hersteller, die damit Bootseigner ködern wollen.

 Dazu der Kommentar meines Yamaha-Händlers: "Die Dinger kosten Geschwindigkeit".

 Ich selbst hatte die mal an einem 25 Ps Zweitakter. War beim Kauf am Motor montiert, hab ich ganz schnell abgemacht.

 Manchmal werden die eingesetzt, um ein Boot schneller in die Gleitphase zu bekommen, was aber mit schlechterer Manövrierfähigkeit, Geschwindigkeitsverlust durch mehr Material am Schaft und damit im Wasser und in den meisten Fällen Löchern in der Kavitationsplatte des Motors erkauft wird.
 Es gibt zwar welche zum anklemmen, die ohne Bohrungen montiert werden, das lohnt aber bei 15 Ps nicht wirklich.

 Nur meine Meinung, manche sind wegen des schnelleren Erreichens der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit aber trotz aller Nachteile Verfechter dieser Dinger.


----------



## Stefan660 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Denke auch das wird nichts. Da würde ich eher mal schauen ob du den optimalen Propeller auf dem Motor hast, aber mehr als Rumpfgeschwindigkeit wird wohl kaum gehen, also geschätzte 10-11 km/h. 
Mit wenig Beladung und optimaler Gewichtsverteilung könnte auch noch Gleitfahrt möglich sein, dann sollten 25km/h möglich sein. Mein Ryds geht mit 15PS und 2,5 Personen noch knapp 30 km/h, ist aber auch 50kg leichter. Habe mir einen 4 Blatt Propeller geholt, ist zwar minimal langsamer, aber kommt schneller in Gleitfahrt und vibriert weniger. (Vmax allein und 3 Blatt Prop. 34 km/h).
Also Gewicht nach vorn und mal die Drehzahler checken.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dieter02 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Ein Verdränger hat eine sogenannte Rumpfgeschwindigkeit.
Diese lässt sich nicht überschreiten egal welchen Motor du hast.
Google mal nach Rumpfgeschwindigkeit, dann kannste ausrechnen welche Geschwindigkeit dein Verdränger überhaupt erreichen kann, aber Hydrpfoils werden da überhaupt nix bringen

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Nen Verdränger machste höchstens mit ner Treibmine zum Gleiter/Flieger. 

Dir bleibt bloß die sogenannte Rumpfgeschwindigkeit  - frag mal Tante Google. 
Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit Deines Bootes erreichst Du wahrscheinlich bereits mit 6PS.... Alles mehr an Leistung verschwendet nur Sprit,  da sich nur noch der Bug gen Himmel richtet und sich das Heck "einbuddelt"

Also sind Foils nur rausgeschmissenes Geld #h


----------



## Blaupause (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Dann muss der Rumpf ein Halbgleiter sein, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind aktuell 19 km/ h Spitze, oder Strohmer? Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit eines reinen Verdrängers dürfte bei 10 km/ h liegen.


----------



## strohmer (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

In der Tat komme ich zur Zeit alleine (bei ruhigem Wasser auch zu zweit) auf Spitze 16-19 km/h. Klingt also tatsächlich mehr nach Halbgleiter. Aber die Idee mit dem Propeller werde ich mal weiter verfolgen. Vielen Dank für die Antworten / Hinweise.

 cheers
 Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Trimmklappen sind da sicher die bessere Lösung, die Frage ist halt, ob sich das lohnt bei so einem relativ kleinen Boot.

Gibt feste wie verstellbare..

Mit festen Trimmklappen oder "Auftriebskästen" am Heck wurde schon öfter probiert, Verdrängern oder Halbgleitern mehr Laufen beizubringen ...

Wird aber immer ein Kompromiss bleiben, der vor allem den Verbrauch in die Höhe treibt..

Vernünftig schnell sein (wollen) bedeutet Gleiter mit einem entsprechend starken Motor kaufen (müssen)..


----------



## Dieter02 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Mach doch am besten mal ein Foto von deinem Boot dann kann man das eher beurteilen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Moinsen hab das ganze mal gegoogelt ...

Crescent 500 DL lang 4,96m breit 1,97m Gewicht 275kg. 

für mich sieht das Boot aus wie ein Gleiter Rumpf |wavey:

Da bist mit 15 ps nicht wirklich gut bedient ..und da helfen auch keine Hydrofoils mehr sondern nur paar ps mehr :m:vik:

so ab 30ps sollte es dann langsam funzen :k


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Da hat der Don recht - ich hab grad mal auf ner schwedischen Seite nachgeschaut. 

Ist als Gleiter gebaut - Gleitfahrt ab 25PS - motorisierbar bis 35 PS lt. Hersteller. 
Die meisten werden in Schweden aber mit 40er Zweitakter gebraucht verkauft.


----------



## strohmer (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ich hab grad mal auf ner schwedischen Seite nachgeschaut.


 
 Moin
 Mein Schwedisch ist zwar ziemlich rudimentär, aber kannst du mir den Link mal schicken ? Den Rest übersetzt Google für mich ;-)

 Mehr PS sind auf Grund des fehlenden FS zur Zeit nicht möglich. Aber es wäre schon toll, mal über Bug gucken zu können.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



strohmer schrieb:


> Aber es wäre schon toll, mal über Bug gucken zu können.


 
Das schaffen die Hydro's auf jeden Fall, deshalb habe ich die auch dran.

Geschwindigkeit und Verbrauch ändern sich nicht merklich.


----------



## Franky (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, scheint das der Vorgänger von der Trader zu sein. Die läuft mit 30 PS (bei rd. 250 kg Eigengewicht) recht anständig (ca. 30 - 33 km/h). 
Im Zweifel musst Du Dein Bötchen mit der Ladung mal trimmen und ggf. mit Pinnenverlängerung fahren (falls Du keine Konsole hast). Ggf. ist ja auch schon der Trimmwinkel an sich falsch?!


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Bitteschön! 
https://www.sokbat.se/Modell/crescent/500-dl

Führerschein fehlt?  Grad ist Saison für Kurse - über die VHS geht's am besten / günstigsten


----------



## strohmer (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Danke für die vielen Hinweise. Da habe ich doch nun in der Wintersaison etwas zu planen und zu überlegen (wie man zB Ladung besser verteilen kann). 
 @Franky : Konsole ist nicht.


----------



## Dieter02 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Gewicht soweit wie möglich nach vorne packen.
Dann kannst du versuchen wenns nicht klappt die trimmung ganz ran und wenn du auf der Bugwelle bist dein Gewicht nach vorne zu verlagern eventuell klappte dann

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

also meine haben nur bei langsamer fahrt was gebracht da das manöver besser anspringt ansonsten wieder abmontiert.....bin deswegen auf der suche nach 40 ps 2 takt.....


----------



## Franky (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



strohmer schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Hinweise. Da habe ich doch nun in der Wintersaison etwas zu planen und zu überlegen (wie man zB Ladung besser verteilen kann).
> @Franky : Konsole ist nicht.



Na, dann solltest Du Dir mal eine Pinnenverlängerung zulegen. Das manövrieren ist damit zwar schwieriger, aber das hast Du bei längerer Fahrt ja auch nicht so oft vor. Und sonst wird das Ding beiseite gelegt...
Allein mit solch einer Gewichtstrimmung hab ich sogar eine Anka bei Ententeich mit 4 PS ins Gleiten bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Du wiegsch halt was, da lohnt sich verlagern ;-))))


----------



## Franky (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Nee, damals hab ich noch Sport gemacht...


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



strohmer schrieb:


> Mehr PS sind auf Grund des fehlenden FS zur Zeit nicht möglich. Aber es wäre schon toll, mal über Bug gucken zu können.



hast doch zeit über den winter ..ich würde nen schein machen :vik:


----------



## Korken (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Hatte auch mal sollche dinger dran. Hatte nichts gebracht, sah aber gewaltig aus, wenn der Motor im Hafen hochgeklappt war.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Na ja das die Hydrofoils am Boot nichts bringen mehr Sprit fressen oder Geschwindigkeit rauben  ist quatsch ....
In erster Linie sind sie dafür da das Boot schneller ins gleiten zu bekommen ....
So was macht aber nur Sinn wenn auch schon ps vorhanden sind halbwegs passend zum Boot ..#6 um die ganze Geschichte etwas zu erleichtern 

Der Fall ist hir aber nicht gegeben ( total Untermotorisiert  )..daher machen die Hydrofoils auch kein Sinn ..kosten bloß Geld #d

PS. am Boot sind durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## angel-daddy (4. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Ich sehe das genauso wie mein Vorschreiber. Du brauchst wenigstens 25 PS, besser ist immer das Boot bis zur Höchstgrenze zu motrisieren. Wir hatten an unserem Aluboot auch erst 25 PS. Mit zwei Leuten und dem ganzen Gerödel kamen wir schnell an 500 kg Gewicht. Es kam sehr schlecht ins gleiten, hat ewig gedauert. Mit den Hydrofoils ging es zwar schneller, aber das Boothat fast 4 km/h an Geschwindigkeit eingebüßt.
Mittlerweile haben wir einen 40 PS Motor dran und das funzt SPITZE!
Im Boote Forum gibt es auch einen Tröt darüber, da kannst du auch gut nachlesen.
Die Bootsführerscheine sind "relativ" leicht und günstig zu erwerben. Falls du dann einen günstigen 25 PS Motor haben möchtest, kannst du unseren kaufen ;-)

VG Martin


----------



## ragbar (5. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Hydros mögen bei glattem Wasser dem einen oder anderen was bringen- das Fahrverhalten bei Rauwasser wird deutlich schlechter, die Reaktionsfähigkeit zu schnellen Kurswechseln nimmt deutlich ab. Bin öfter bei solchen Wasserlagen unterwegs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qsywFsCVM

 Da sind bei knapp 5m Bootslänge Manövrierfähigkeit bzw. Aufkreuzen alles- beides verschlechtert sich durch Foils deutlich, das Boot  wird unberechenbarer und träger in den Kurven bzw. zwischen und auf Wellen.


----------



## strohmer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

bei solchem Wasser bin ich schon längst bzw. noch im Hafen
 ich bin zwar (anscheinend) untermotorisiert, aber nicht lebensmüde


----------



## zokker (6. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Hydros mögen bei glattem Wasser dem einen oder anderen was bringen- das Fahrverhalten bei Rauwasser wird deutlich schlechter, die Reaktionsfähigkeit zu schnellen Kurswechseln nimmt deutlich ab. Bin öfter bei solchen Wasserlagen unterwegs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qsywFsCVM
> 
> Da sind bei knapp 5m Bootslänge Manövrierfähigkeit bzw. Aufkreuzen alles- beides verschlechtert sich durch Foils deutlich, das Boot  wird unberechenbarer und träger in den Kurven bzw. zwischen und auf Wellen.




Das kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Mein Boot, mit Hydros lässt sich bei schlechtem Wetter sehr gut manövriere. Da sitzt Frauchen auch schon mal, bei Meterwelle, auf dem Bug und dann geht es mit 30- 40 km/h quer zur Welle ab.


----------



## cohosalmon (7. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Es gibt 'ne Menge verschiedene Hydrofoils und vielleicht funktionieren einige Modelle schlechter. Ich kann Dir allerdings sagen, nach 15 Jahren mit verschiedenen Bootmodellen unterwegs, ich moechte kein Boot mehr ohne HF haben. Ich konnte den Unterschied kaum glauben, als ich auf Anraten einen Freundes mein erstes HF Paar montierte. Viel mehr Stabilitaet, der Bug kam um einiges herunter, schneller zum Gleiten und hielt das Gleiten bei viel langsamerer Fahrt. Ich habe keine Kurvenfahrtverschlechterungen bemerkt - im Gegenteil, wenn Du beim Wasserskifahren richtig Gas gibst in den Kurven, bricht das Boot ohne HF schon mal seitlich aus - habe ich nach der Montage der HF nie wieder bemerkt. Auch kann ich nicht bestaetigen, dass es zu Geschwindigkeitsverlusten kommt. Spritverbrauch mit HF eher besser weil Du schneller zum Gleiten kommst und langsamer Gleiten kannst. Unnoetig zu erwaehnen, dass ich beim Kauf meines jetztigen Bootes sofort wieder HF montiert habe, trotz vorhandener Trimmklappen. Und obwohl ich ein mir unbekanntes HF Modell ausprobiert habe, habe ich wieder nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Also ich bin vollstaendig ueberzeugt von den Dingern. Fuer den relativ geringen Preis, durchaus ein Versuch wert in Deinem Fall.


----------



## zokker (7. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Es gibt 'ne Menge verschiedene Hydrofoils und vielleicht funktionieren einige Modelle schlechter. Ich kann Dir allerdings sagen, nach 15 Jahren mit verschiedenen Bootmodellen unterwegs, ich moechte kein Boot mehr ohne HF haben. Ich konnte den Unterschied kaum glauben, als ich auf Anraten einen Freundes mein erstes HF Paar montierte. Viel mehr Stabilitaet, der Bug kam um einiges herunter, schneller zum Gleiten und hielt das Gleiten bei viel langsamerer Fahrt. Ich habe keine Kurvenfahrtverschlechterungen bemerkt - im Gegenteil, wenn Du beim Wasserskifahren richtig Gas gibst in den Kurven, bricht das Boot ohne HF schon mal seitlich aus - habe ich nach der Montage der HF nie wieder bemerkt. Auch kann ich nicht bestaetigen, dass es zu Geschwindigkeitsverlusten kommt. Spritverbrauch mit HF eher besser weil Du schneller zum Gleiten kommst und langsamer Gleiten kannst. Unnoetig zu erwaehnen, dass ich beim Kauf meines jetztigen Bootes sofort wieder HF montiert habe, trotz vorhandener Trimmklappen. Und obwohl ich ein mir unbekanntes HF Modell ausprobiert habe, habe ich wieder nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Also ich bin vollstaendig ueberzeugt von den Dingern. Fuer den relativ geringen Preis, durchaus ein Versuch wert in Deinem Fall.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin mein Boot auch schon ohne HF gefahren (nach Motorwechsel). Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 10 und 25 km/h waren kaum ohne eine riesen Heckwelle möglich. Mit HF und übertrimmtem Motor aber kein Problem mehr. Verbrauchserhöhung, Geschwindigkeitseinbußen oder schlechtere Manövrierbarkeit kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, warum auch, die HF befinden sich ja bei Gleitfahrt nicht im sondern auf dem Wasser. Richtig gut nutzen und einsetzen kann man sie allerdings nur mit ausreichend PS und Powertrimm.


----------



## climber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Hydrofoils oder nicht ?*

Hallo,

wir haben dieses Jahr auch einen Hydrofoil an unserer Pilothouse mit 150PS montiert.
Dieser bleibt definitiv dran, da die Vorteile überwiegen.

Vorteil:
- Bug weiter unten
- früher in Gleitfahrt

Nachteil:
- 2kn weniger Geschwindigkeit

Wir haben den gleichen Verbrauch zu vorher, alles in allem sind wir zufrieden.

Gruß climber


----------

